# Sw ohio - Meyer - Dodge Ram plow mount



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

For sale: Meyer plow mount for Dodge Ram. Came of a 2006 4500. Does not include the clevis. Asking $295. Located in southwest Ohio. Pickup or I can ship cost based on zip code.


----------

